# Coffee vs Snails



## HazyDavey (May 3, 2017)

I don't know if it's because of all the rain we got this winter but snails, lots of snails, big ones, little ones, itty bitty ones, are popping up everywhere. Seems I can't even walk out in the yard without crunching a few.. yuck.

I needed to do something so I did some research and found this article.

http://www.plantea.com/slug-baits-coffee.htm

Coffee!!     So I went down and bought a water pitcher (For collecting used coffee.) and a one gallon pump sprayer. (On sale for $5.00)

I've put on my second application and the missus seems to think it's working by seeing less snails. I'm holding my breath and hoping she's right. ride: 

I'm sure lots of other folks have tried this. Anybody else have any luck?


----------



## Falcon (May 3, 2017)

It brings out the worms also.


----------



## Don M. (May 3, 2017)

Coffee is a good snail repellant...also egg shells sprinkled around the base of the plants works...the sharp edges on the egg shells irritate the snail, so they stay away.  As a last resort. you can put some shallow pans of beer around the perimeter of the garden, and the snails will be attracted to the odor, climb in, become intoxicated and die.  Finally, a Good Use for Beer.


----------



## Timetrvlr (May 3, 2017)

You gonna waste good beer on snails?


----------

